# ADOPTED-1 yr pb spayed femal needs home!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww Goldenmum the pics aren't showing up.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

The pics aren't showing up. I might know the perfect home for her about 1/2 mile from my house. Where is she?The couple just asked me a few days ago if I would help them find a pup about 1 to 11/2 years old. They lost their 14 year old lab this spring & can't stand the home without a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> The pics aren't showing up. I might know the perfect home for her about 1/2 mile from my house. Where is she?The couple just asked me a few days ago if I would help them find a pup about 1 to 11/2 years old. They lost their 14 year old lab this spring & can't stand the home without a dog.


 
She's in Shelby, NC, west of Charlotte.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I sent her a message on facebook getting ready to call after I get work going on


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Capt Jack said:


> I sent her a message on facebook getting ready to call after I get work going on


PM me your email address, I can forward the email with pics, they were there when I first posted this. I am sure we can help with transport if needed!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bumping up. Hadn't heard from the lady that might want her I left a message on her machine & spoke briefly with her husband & told him to have her call me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Hope your hear from her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I didn't update sooner. The lady found a home for her & the other pups. I couldn't get in touch with the lady I'm trying to help find a dog for in time. Too bad she was really disappointed. At least she found a good home.
Still trying to find a Golden or black lab for her doesn't have to be pure bread she just wants a companion but it needs to be a breed that will put up with the grandkids when they come over. She does want a female.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey GoldenMum, thanks for the pm (still can't reply to pm's). Had already seen this thread & fortunately for the dog, unfortunately for me, she found a home for the GR.


----------

